# Récupérer un iMessage supprimé



## FredAT1921 (10 Décembre 2018)

Salut à tous ! 
Je cherche un moyen de récupérer des iMessages (qui datent de 5 mois). J’ai passé une bonne heure au téléphone ce matin avec Apple mais comme ils ne sont pas sur une sauvegarde iCloud, je suis un peu fourré.. j’ai fouillé la bibliothèque de mon mac, j’ai même restauré mon iPhone mais je n’ai pas avancé dans mon problème. Je suis persuadé qu’il y a un moyen de les récupérer et si quelqu’un peut me donner la solution, cela serait tellement apprécié  

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (10 Décembre 2018)

Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, les récupérer est impossible...


----------

